# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد العنبر في علاج الجلطة

## MOONY

المكونات :
1كيلو عسل طيب_ 10 جرام عنبر اصلي

تتطحني العنبر وتخلطيه مع العسل وتأخذ منه ملعقة صغير في الصباح وثانية في المساء

وعلى فكرة العنبر الأصلي يمني الأصل او من الهند طبعا معروف ان سمك العنبر بعد ولادة الأنثى تخرج هذه المادة من فمها وتتطلع على سطح الماء بعدها يجمعها الصيادين ويجففوها ويباع بأسعار غالية جدا 




مـــــــــــنـــــــــــــقــــــــــــــول

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الشر برا وبعيد يارب* 


*مشكوره خيتوو على المعلومه* 



*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## فرح

مشكووووره حبيبتي مـــــوني 
ع المعلووومه ..يعطيك العاافيه
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة اختي عالمعلومه ,,,*

*الله يعطيج العافية موني ..*

----------


## MOONY

أمل الظهور
شذى الزهراء
فرح
شكرا لكم عالتواجد والرد الكريم

تحياتي  لكن

----------

